# What new sub should I get



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

I have a Paradigm servo 15 V1. I find the sound good but when I push it it gets boomy and loose for lack of a better word. I could get the new version and have two or get an SVS or something else? I am changing all my other speakers from studio series V1 Paradigm to The new THX Klipsch speakers as I am building the fronts into the wall above or under the screen have to do some testing. We no longer listen to much music in this room anymore. The room is 12.5 feet by 26 feet with 8 foot ceiling height and we listen to movies at THX plus levels. 

Thanks in advance Brent


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Hi Brent and welcome to the Shack!

Have you measured your sub response with REW? It may be that if you got your response leveled out, you might be happier with your Servo 15. Of course you could still find yourself wanting more. My room is very similar to yours, a tad smaller, and I have a pair of SVS PB12-Plus/2's.


----------



## Guest (Dec 26, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> Hi Brent and welcome to the Shack!
> 
> Have you measured your sub response with REW? It may be that if you got your response leveled out, you might be happier with your Servo 15. Of course you could still find yourself wanting more. My room is very similar to yours, a tad smaller, and I have a pair of SVS PB12-Plus/2's.


No I have not done that I am looking into it . What do I need to do this ?


----------



## bobgpsr (Apr 20, 2006)

The G said:


> No I have not done that I am looking into it . What do I need to do this ?


A Radio Shack Sound Pressure Level (SPL) meter connected via an RCA audio patch cable to a PC soundcard line level (not a mic level) input. Then you download Room Eq Wizard from here for free, install, and read the help files.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You might plunder through the *BFD | REW Forum* and read a few threads to get an idea of what most people are doing.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2006)

Sonnie said:


> You might plunder through the *BFD | REW Forum* and read a few threads to get an idea of what most people are doing.


Thanks for the help I will have everything in place for the weekend including DSP1124. The specs for the FBQ 2496 seem better but everyone uses the 1124. As for the sub I have been reading the old posts some feel it is no good to have more than one sub others swear by two or more. I can get a servo sig from my dealer to try for the weekend is it worth it ?


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Your problems are probably caused by two things: lack of acoustic treatments and bad subwoofer placement. Fixing the placement is the easiest thing to try first.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Certainly I would think it's worth a shot at giving the second sub a try. As Josuah suggest, try moving your sub around. Generally I find that most people can shove their sub as far up in the corner as possible and tame the peaks. I tried symmetrically locating my two subs in the front two corners and it worked pretty well, but I had a trough to deal with that was pesky. I later located one in the right front corner and the other in the rear left corner and haven't looked back... by far my best response and best sound after numerous locations and measurements. However, it took me an awful long time to figure it all out.


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2006)

I did some readings last night and found the responce all over the place I did not save the graphs but did move the sib around the room. The only place I did not get it to was the back of the room behind the couch. Moving the sub around move the spikes and dips around,but did little to smooth the responce out.At around 43 HZ the spike minus dip equals 22 DB! I ran it a few times in manual at 2 HZ steps and the DB change both on the REW and by ear are unreal!


----------



## Josuah (Apr 26, 2006)

Rather than move the sub all over the place, you can place the sub in your seat and move your mic all over the place. And did you really try everywhere? The best placement may not be next to a wall, but out into the room a bit.

But if you've still got peaks and nulls, no matter what, at your listening position, then you probably need serious room treatments.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Josuah has a good idea on putting the sub in your seat and moving the mic around. A couple of things to try while taking those measurements in different locations (which is easier done with a tripod so the mic stays in the same spot for a couple of measurements in that one spot). Take measurements in the same location using 60Hz, 70Hz and 80Hz crossover, just to see what happens with your response. Also shift the phase to 90 and 180 degrees. You may end up with 5-6 measurements in one location. Save them all so you can compare them.


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Ok I picked up a second sub on Sat. (could not get another servo so they gave me a Martin Logan with 3-8" in it) and tried everthing over again. I did one sub at a time and found both had problems in the room at freq. it did not matter where I put them. So I picked the best spots for each and tried it again and curve was +/- 4 DB from curve, this was with no eq. I moved things around but found this the best . One subs phase is at 90 the other is at 40 to work best with each other and mains. All the big spikes and dips are gone.Next week I will try out the servo to see if it works as well? The Marin Logan is a very nice sub but is not even close to the servo on out put, and normal listening levels are more than the sub can take. I guess I have a two sub room.


----------



## Otto (May 18, 2006)

Have you considered IB? Sounds like you'd be able to do that type of DIY project. If you're listening at reference level and having trouble with box subs keeping up, an IB would solve your dynamics problem.


----------

